
Most accurate depiction of a dinosaur ever created - dynofuz
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/sep/14/scientists-reveal-most-accurate-depiction-of-a-dinosaur-ever-created
======
guessmyname
I recommend people to read this book: All Yesterdays: Unique and Speculative
Views of Dinosaurs and Other Prehistoric Animals, by palaeoartists C.M.
Kosemen and John Conway —
[https://www.amazon.com/a/dp/1291177124](https://www.amazon.com/a/dp/1291177124)
it shows how inaccurate are depictions of prehistoric animals taking as an
example the reconstruction of the body of modern fauna through their
skeletons.

------
logfromblammo
I was greatly pleased to see the color reference card in the photo of the
model. If you're going to make the most accurate depiction ever, you might as
well take that extra step to make sure all the photojournalists can render the
colors on it properly, before all the news services run with it.

------
bitwize
> It’s not like anything seen alive on Earth today: it’s the size of large
> turkey, but with a face like a Jim Henson puppet.

Boy howdy... Just looking at this thing makes me think "Not the mama!"

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Looks like a cross between a turtle and a chicken. Really interesting.

------
peteretep
Looks like Disney nailed it, then.

~~~
jessaustin
Yeah I have a feeling we'll be seeing this silly face quite a bit in toy
stores soon.

------
idm
It's smiling! Of course I'd be terrified to see that jowly maw in person, with
its horizontally oriented horns and whatnot.

------
rajadigopula
the face looks more like a 'parrot's!

~~~
StavrosK
Is the apostrophe before "parrot" a typo? I'm just wondering.

~~~
rocky1138
a'parrotly

